
Pewpew: Build Your Own IP Attack Maps with SOUND - chris_wot
https://github.com/hrbrmstr/pewpew
======
dluan
This would be awesome if not for the really horrible pew pew sound the demo
map makes. At least use a proper pew pew.

[http://ocularwarfare.com/ipew/](http://ocularwarfare.com/ipew/)

But, I do like the variety of pew sound files offered.

